# Do I want to buy a magnetic flipper rest over the Hoyt Super Rest I already have?



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

Pitch it to me. I'm looking at that Shibuya rest on Lancaster and now I'm in the "Do I need it?" mode of talking to myself.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

No, you don't need it.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

no, you don't need it. Keep the Hoyt rest.

Now if you simply want something else to learn how to use...just want to spend money...want something different, go for it- it's a great rest. Personally, I don't care for them...too much a PIA to use.


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a shibuya rest. I like the adjustability of it, and haven't had any problems since I got it about a year ago, but when (if) it breaks, I'll be going back to a super rest. They're bombproof.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't think you need the shibuya one specifically, but I would say that wire rests are better than the super rest. The super rest is not adjustable and IMO causes way too much friction on the arrow to be worth using.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

Alright, so far a good consensus of keeping my current rest. More input is still appreciated though.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

I've been using the Super rest for a year now and still looks new. And for $2.50 each that's about ten Super rests for the price of one wire. One thing though, if you change arrow diameters a lot it may be a hassle in that you need to remount it.


----------



## indebtmd (Dec 21, 2013)

In my opinion, the only advantage a flipper rest has over a super rest is aesthetics. Now you have to convince yourself if you're willing to pay the 38 dollar difference for looks hahaha.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

indebtmd said:


> In my opinion, the only advantage a flipper rest has over a super rest is aesthetics. Now you have to convince yourself if you're willing to pay the 38 dollar difference for looks hahaha.


Lol, I'm not one to look shabby myself. But I think I like functionality. Aesthetics aside, if I start using a plunger, will the adjustability of a wire rest be a bonus with the plunger? Or am I still blowing it out of my rear end?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Last_Bastion said:


> I don't think you need the shibuya one specifically, but I would say that wire rests are better than the super rest. The super rest is not adjustable and IMO causes way too much friction on the arrow to be worth using.


Watch some slow motion of an arrow being released and you'll realize the friction "issue" is no issue- the arrow doesn't "ride" along the rest.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

zephus said:


> Lol, I'm not one to look shabby myself. But I think I like functionality. Aesthetics aside, if I start using a plunger, will the adjustability of a wire rest be a bonus with the plunger? Or am I still blowing it out of my rear end?


The adjustability is definitely a bonus, especially if you like playing around with different arrows. If you want to use a wire rest, but don't want to shell out the $$$$ for a shibuya there are other options. I use the SF Elite rest and have zero issues or complaints with it. Spigarelli also makes a good wire rest. Both come in around the $15 mark.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> Watch some slow motion of an arrow being released and you'll realize the friction "issue" is no issue- the arrow doesn't "ride" along the rest.


Oh believe me, I am a high speed video fanatic! In high speed with the wire rest, you can see that the arm does fold down at the moment of release. This suggests that there is a significant enough amount of friction before the arrow leaves the bow. I was not suggesting that an arrow "rides the rest" but friction can still be an issue.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

If you are not using a plunger, stick with the super rest. When you decide to start using a plunger, I would switch to an adjustable wire rest. Especially if you start using different arrows for indoor and outdoor, at that point the adjust-ability of the wire rest becomes very desirable.


----------



## acco205 (Jun 13, 2014)

*cough* http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1812982 *cough*

Also, looking at the rest in question, I cant really seen any advantage over flipper rests half the cost. I have the SF ultimate. It does its job.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

z - 

Depends.

The Hoyt rest has certainly proven itself.

It's only real draw back is it's lack of adjust-ability. That only becomes an issue, if you have one bow you use for both indoor and outdoor work and use different diameter arrows. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> It's only real draw back is it's lack of adjust-ability. That only becomes an issue, if you have one bow you use for both indoor and outdoor work and use different diameter arrows.


I do plan on doing both indoor and outdoor, but right now I'm focusing on making the shot indoor before I transition to sunshine and wind. Haven't bought that plunger yet. As for brands and models of rests, I'd like to stay with a few brands, as less as possible, so that it garnishes some notice in the future at shoots and tournies.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

z -

You really can't go wrong with AAE/Cavalier. 
Their plungers are first rate and their Champion II rest is back on the market. 



> I'm focusing on making the shot indoor before I transition to sunshine and wind.


Excellent.
That's what my students do, but I don't really give them a choice...

Viper1 out.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Had issues withmy vanes ripping withhoyt super rest. I sometimes pluck orhave a bad release.
went back. To the wire flip rest...all gone.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

I never really had a problem with vanes ripping out of my traditional recurve, and I used a plastic rest similar to what the Hoyt super is. Albeit, slightly worse quality than the Hoyt. Has others had this problem before?


----------



## GXW (May 28, 2014)

I have a mental block of some kind when it comes to solid rests. My brain tells me the veins should hit it. I know about archers paradox and I've watched the slow motion videos, but the mental block is still there. I use a SF magnetic rest. 

And yes, I'm new to this and trying to learn.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

GXW said:


> I have a mental block of some kind when it comes to solid rests. My brain tells me the veins should hit it. I know about archers paradox and I've watched the slow motion videos, but the mental block is still there. I use a SF magnetic rest.
> 
> And yes, I'm new to this and trying to learn.


You have to get over that mental block by shooting 10,000 arrows to start. If your rig is setup and tuned correctly with the *right spine arrows*, you should never hit the rest.


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

I suspect that the preference of some olympic shooters for the Hoyt Super Rest is due to minimizing the chance of a mechanical failure - The Super Rest is a one-part rest and if you are using one that has been properly inspected and recently installed the only chance of failure is the rest coming off your riser if it has not been installed carefully and/or if the riser gets too warm for some reason. 

The stick-on magnetic flipper rests (e.g. Shibuya, AAE Champion II) can also come unstuck under the same conditions as above, but they also have a rest-wire, a hinge, and a set-screw (two set-screws of different sizes for the Champion II) all of which add opportunities for mechanical failure. Even if you don't lose a part on the magnetic rests it is relatively easy to snag the end of the rest wire on something and pull it out of alignment. For serious competitive shooters checking the rest wire alignment should be part of your shot-sequence.

As has been mentioned, changing arrow diameters is problematic with the Super Rest. For skinny arrows proper alignment in the first place can mean either tilting the rest at an angle (with respect to the shelf) or widening the circular hole into an oval. You need to know what you are doing when you put it on in the first place. For new shooters, however, the Super Rest is the only rest we use since it is inexpensive, it resists lateral (off the rest) shaft movement due to arrow-pinching, and it is generally newb-resistant. The hunter version of the Super Rest is even more robust.

We use all three (Hoyt super rest, Shibuya, AAE Champion II) rests at our house/JOAD for different bows/purposes. In our experience the Super Rests do not last as long as the flippers. You can try to justify using them based on cost, but then you need to be able to predict when they will fail and replace them in advance or just let them fail and replace them when the failure is noticed. For more advanced shooters replacement is non-trivial due to the care needed to prep the riser and align the rest before sticking it on and repeat any of the mods (clipping the vertical piece on the end of the rest, or trimming off the built-in plunger) you may wish to use.

The Shibuya magnetic rest has an advantage over other magnetic rests when it comes to skinny target arrows— the rest-wire shape facilitates aligning the center of the arrow shaft with the center of the plunger without risk of snagging the wire under the plunger and without forcing you to bend the rest-wire. The Champion II rest, with its straight rest-wire does not allow this because raising the rest wire enough to center skinny target arrows on the plunger tip can result in the rest wire can getting stuck under the plunger tip after each shot. You can get around this by lowering the rest-wire and bending it so that it angles upward, but that is not nearly as easy or unproblematic as it sounds. From personal experience I do not recommend doing anything to the Champion II wire other than perhaps shortening it, and even that needs to be done carefully (remove the wire from the rest before cutting, cut without bending, deburr, replace) to avoid stressing the rest. Despite it being common practice, IMO bending rest-wires up for enhanced shaft-retention is a mistake because it causes the shaft to accelerate upward as the shaft goes over the rest-wire.


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

.... you know what they say: If something's adjustable, sooner or later it will need adjusting :/


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

agillator said:


> The Shibuya magnetic rest has an advantage over other magnetic rests when it comes to skinny target arrows— the rest-wire shape facilitates aligning the center of the arrow shaft with the center of the plunger without risk of snagging the wire under the plunger and without forcing you to bend the rest-wire.


This statement alone now makes me think about getting the Shibuya. I do shoot only skinnies, for now that is. But I don't plan on getting anything thicker as of now, since I don't believe I'll be changing the type of arrows or shooting I'll be doing. This also seems like sound advice and makes some sense.


----------

